# Active directory reporting tool



## G'roy (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm looking for a reporting tool for Active Directory that will show Group members and rights to folders.

Anyone know of anything that will do this?

Thanks


----------



## adam54 (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know if this is too late, but there is a great Active Directory reporting tool called StealthAUDIT.

www.stealthbits.com

It can report on anything within AD including configuration and schema changes, Group Policy, and anything exposable via LDAP.


----------



## victor99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Try JiJi Active Directory Reporting Tool By JiJi Technologies . http://www.jijitechnologies.com


----------



## victor99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Iam using this Reporting Tool http://www.adutils.com/products/activedirectoryreports/windows-active-directory-reports.html


----------



## victor99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kindly have a look at "JiJi Active Directory Reports" from JiJi Technologies.

You can visit http://ww.adutils.com/products/activedirectoryreports/windows-active-directory-reports.html for more info.


----------



## Miller88 (Aug 4, 2009)

Try Active Directory Reporting Tool  from LDAPSoft. It is a complete admin and reporting solution and very cost-effective.


----------

